# achilles tendon repair with graft jacket



## steps2codes (Nov 19, 2008)

my physician performed a repair of the achilles tendon and due to the fact that the tendon was completely disrupted he used a graft jacket to repair, my question is am I allowed to charge the 15330 for the graft?


----------



## mbort (Nov 19, 2008)

geez, i'm having a blonde moment (and I'm a red head..scary!!) You code for an ASC right?


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 19, 2008)

For some reason, I remember this question being raised not too long ago.
And, I believe the answer is "yes", you can bill the 15330.


----------

